# Anxiety - CBD



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

Has anyone here tried Cannabis oil? I bought some for my anxiety and it's the oil you pop under your tongue to get it to your blood stream


----------



## tnly (Jul 11, 2018)

I just got some CBD oil, it helps quite a bit I think, but don't expect it to completely get rid of your dp if that's what you think, but it does help a lot with anxiety. I use Plus CBD Oil.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

tnly said:


> I just got some CBD oil, it helps quite a bit I think, but don't expect it to completely get rid of your dp if that's what you think, but it does help a lot with anxiety. I use Plus CBD Oil.


Do you know any good retailers for that kind of stuff?


----------



## tnly (Jul 11, 2018)

PeaceSeeker said:


> Do you know any good retailers for that kind of stuff?


Looks for shops locally on google, Most of the time the people there are very helpful.


----------

